# Nye melbourne masquerade carnivale



## Everydaypeople (Nov 22, 2010)

ROCKSTEADY ENTERTAINMENT, STRUT, TRAK & EVERYDAYPEOPLE

........................................ presents .................................

:::::::::::::::::::::: MASQUERADE CARNIVALE :::::::::::::::::::::
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: NEW YEARS EVE :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
::::::::::::::::::: SATURDAY 31 ST DECEMBER ::::::::::::::::::::
:::::::::::::::::::::::::: TRAK, MELBOURNE :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

6 LEVELS / 20 DJs / 2 LIVE BANDS / 1 HUGE FIESTA

INDOOR FIREWORKS // LATIN FLOORSHOW // LIVE PERCUSSIONISTS
// COSTUMED DANCERS // FIRE TWIRLERS + MORE

A SOUTH AMERICAN NEW YEARS EVE EXPERIENCE FULL OF AMAZING
COLOUR, ENERGY AND THE RHYTHM OF A MASQUERADE CARNIVALE

CELEBRATE NYE 2011 IN STYLE BY SPENDING YOUR VERY LAST SATURDAY OF 2011 IN THE PERFECT LOCATION...

ENTERTAINMENT
STRUT NYE MASQUERADE CARNIVALE will cater to the diverse musical tastes of Melbourne's New Years Eve partygoers. Featuring Melbourne's most unique DJ's, musicians and live performers to create the most desirable New Years Eve.

LEVEL 1 - MAIN STAGE
Playing the best Latin, House, Dance & Party Anthems.
FEATURING - COLLECTIVE FEAT. CHLOE MAGGS
/ MARK PELLEGRINI / JASON SERINI / DANNY / MERX / HENRIQUE /
ANDREAS / NICK VAN WILDER / + MORE TO BE ANNOUNCED

LEVEL 2 - OFFKEY HOUSE ROOM
Playing classic and current Funky / Soulful / Chicago house
FEATURING - LOUIE GALLINA / ROB SAMA / Y
EAH RIGHT DJS / ROMAZ / PETE SYMETRIX

LEVEL 3 - The sounds of Oldskool RNB, newskool RNB and soul.
FEATURING - MC JUNIOR / FUNKY K / JAY-J /
EROL LORE / MICHAEL T / ANFERNY MANFRE

LEVEL 4 Latino / Reggaeton / Salsa / Merengue
FEATURING - DEL BARRIO (LIVE)
DJ MARZ

LEVEL 5 - VIP BALCONY
The exclusive TRAK VIP Bar holds up to 50 people and was designed especially for private and VIP functions.
With its personal bar and a private balcony overlooking the Main Room, it's the perfect area to celebrate new years eve in style.

LEVEL 6 - MARQUEE
Marquee Restaurant Bar offers contemporary European cuisine, with a distinct French influence, while enjoying boutique wines, vodka's and specialty cocktails.
The perfect beginning to your new years eve experience. The restaurant will accommodate up to 80 guests for a sit-down dinner.
FEATURING - DJ MAS - FROM 10.30PM - OLD SCHOOL & DISCO CLASSICS

•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

INFORMATION

• TIME: Doors Open 7:30pm - 4am
• DATE: SATURDAY 31st DEC. 2011 NEW YEARS EVE
• VENUE: TRAK: 445 Toorak Road, Toorak
• ATTIRE: Think Sexy Masquerade Carnivale Smart Casual / No thongs or sandals (Costumes Optional)

• MORE INFO
If you have any queries or questions please feel free to call us on the info line 0418 10 7000. TRAK ph: 9826 9000

• TICKETS
ALL TICKETS PURCHASED RECEIVE A VIP SUMMER HARDCARD TO STRUT SATURDAYS

First release limited early bird tickets [Until Sold Out]
ON SALE NOW $55 + bf

SECOND RELEASE
$70 + bf

FIRST CLASS TICKET - VIP BALCONY
$90 per person (Only 50 tix available) Purchase 5 or more tickets & receive 1 Bottle of Moet Chandon.
Each VIP BALCONY Ticket includes: Entry to Private VIP Bar / Balcony all night with prime view of main room. Access all areas VIP wristbands (no lines).

DINNER PACKAGE TICKET
$120 per person (Limited 80 tix) 2 COURSE DINNER AT MARQUEE & EXPRESS ENTRY TICKET Please phone Trak on 9826 9000.
Please note: tickets to this event are limited and THESE TICKETS WILL SELL OUT so get in early and avoid disappointment.

BOOK NOW 0418 10 7000 or inbox me
Group Bookings special - Purchase 10, Receive 1 complimentary ticket
*DELIVERY / PICK UP SERVICE ALSO AVAILABLE IN MOST AREAS

•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
VIP BOOTH PACKAGES
All booths include the personalised service of a waitress.
With bottle purchases, patrons receive complimentary soft drinks, juices and bottled waters

•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

TICKETS AVAILABLE THROUGH

TICKET MASTER PH: 136 100

OR BOOK NOW 0418 10 7000

Group Bookings special - Purchase 10, Receive 1 complimentary ticket
*DELIVERY / PICK UP SERVICE ALSO AVAILABLE IN MOST AREAS

•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

BOOK NOW!


----------

